# Lunar light with PAR38 bulbs - any suggestions?



## PsychoFishy (Nov 26, 2011)

Hey all,

I recently removed the hood from my Biocube and added two PAR38 full spectrum bulbs. I love the colour and my corals seems to be adjusting well, but I miss the blue LEDs that my biocube hood had for night viewing. Since a lot of you have been experimenting with PAR38 fixtures and placement lately, I thought I would ask if anyone has added any LED lunar lighting for night viewing as well? If you have, what LED unit did you use and how did you mount it?

Right now my PAR 38's are mounted using ordinary desk lamps, so I'm thinking I might be able to attach a few LEDs to the arm of the lamp, unless one of you has a better, more stylish idea?

Thanks!


----------

